# Deep cranking



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Who's good at deep cranking. I'm talking consistently producing fish with it. I catch fish doing it just not the numbers I feel I should be. 

What is your best tips


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

For the big deep divers I use a quantum cranking reel the gear ratio is 4 something.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Im using a 5.4:1 and a 7'6 mh moderate cranking rod have no problem handling the cranks or keeping fish buttoned up just have trouble consistently producing fish doing it


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

We don't have the deep ledges like the lakes down south have. The fish here seem to be one or two on a spot.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

With a crankbait, you have to be bumping into things.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

leeabu said:


> With a crankbait, you have to be bumping into things.


Or occasionally pause / stop the retrieve. Erratic elicits reaction strikes

PS: this is from a guy who hooks ones and twos but far from cleaning up.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys I understand crankbaits fishing in "shallow" water I just can't seem to nail down deep cranking I've got the right equipment and the right cranks that I catch fish on doing it. I just can't consistently get on a good deep cranking bite. 

Jigs worms dropshots etc.. no problem just something about them damn deep cranks


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Maybe it's not you, maybe it's just the fact they ain't on cranks when your trying to catch em. If I was able to catch em on a dropshot, or carolina rig I wouldn't worry about trying to make em eat a crank. You can't make fish eat something they don't want. thats the difference between good fishermen and not so good. A good fishermen figures out what they want, a not so good one keeps trying to make em eat what he or she is throwing.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I understand that you can't force feed a fish that's why if it doesn't happen after so long I quit doing it. I know theirs a good deep cranking bite out there for me somewhere though !


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Deep crank road beds, points, drop offs - up, down, across . Suspended fish out from cliff walls can be good at times. It is over looked a lot of the time. Good luck deep cranking this year.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I presume you're spotting lots of fish, but catching them inconsistently. Is that right?--Tim


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> Maybe it's not you, maybe it's just the fact they ain't on cranks when your trying to catch em. If I was able to catch em on a dropshot, or carolina rig I wouldn't worry about trying to make em eat a crank. You can't make fish eat something they don't want. thats the difference between good fishermen and not so good. A good fishermen figures out what they want, a not so good one keeps trying to make em eat what he or she is throwing.


Best piece of "ALL AROUND" advice!


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Deep water crankbaiting is an art. There are a ton of factors that determine whether you are getting the bait to the fish. It's like trolling. You can't just tie on any lure, cast it out any distance and expect it to consistently produce. Aggressive fish with large strike zones are easier, but the picky ones are always the problem. Knowing the ratio of the reel is a start. Line diameter makes a huge difference as well as selecting the right lure. Then you have to figure out what speed to reel at. Remember picky fish are going to want the right speed and presentation. If they want it slower or occasionally paused you may need to choose a lure that dives even deeper. The key is to mix it up and truly pay attention to every detail so you can repeat it when you start to have success. I agree with the others that sometimes they aren't hitting cranks, but I think most often it's just a lot easier to get those drop shots or other lures at the targeted depth. The best advice is don't be afraid to knock some paint off of those lures. You usually have to be bumping some bottom.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree with the above where it's mostly a timing issue. I've long lined where I will cast as far as possible then move the boat away from the cast to be sure to get the max depth. And I never throw over 12# floro for deep cranks sometimes going down to 10# for max depth. I believe it's just something I need to devote more time too.

And 'WOW' yes you are correct it's a very inconsistent fish catcher for me even when marking fish


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

DHower08 said:


> I agree with the above where it's mostly a timing issue. I've long lined where I will cast as far as possible then move the boat away from the cast to be sure to get the max depth.* And I never throw over 12# floro for deep cranks sometimes going down to 10# for max depth.* I believe it's just something I need to devote more time too.
> 
> And 'WOW' yes you are correct it's a very inconsistent fish catcher for me even when marking fish


Pardon if this is something you already knew but all those stated depth ranges are derived from tank testing on ten pound mono. So a DT16 should dive to about 16 feet on 10 lb test monofilament. The same test in fluorocarbon might run a little deeper; braid even deeper in the water column as a result of thinner diameter less drag. You get the picture.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Also, bass are not really that deep for most of the year. Down here, high summer (July and August), and the dead of winter are about the only times we throw deep diving cranks.
My favorite bait is the Bomber 3/4 oz Fat Free Shad in citrus color, but in cold temps, I use the same bait in red/white.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree. We get late July and August where they're really deep like that. It just drives me nuts I haven't figured out how to make myself be successful with it


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

You can add me to that list. I have consistent spots that I catch fish on all the time and I can’t catch them cranking. I know people do on the same water I’m fishing. I think the reason is just the lack of fish around here. It makes it hard to practice/get better because you can’t just bump into some. Also I think a crank bait triggers a schooling response that doesn’t necessarily happen with the small schools around here. The guys that do catch them probably just have the confidence in them to chuck and wind knowing they will probably be catching bigger fish when they get bites. Im with you though and I spent enough money on them this winter to force me to learn it lol.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That's exactly where I'm at. I always go all out on anything I do which equals alot of $$$. I know I'm good enough to figure it out I just don't know what I need to do to beat it into my head what will make it work for me! I hate when I can watch other guys doing it and I can figure it out


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

DHower you could look at maps of the lakes you deep crank at . Look for the different areas to be able to make milk runs .


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Lots of good info in these posts. Lets look at something else which helps with the deep cranking. Electronics! In order to make the most of it you need to know at what depth the fish are setting up on a piece of structure, whether it be a hump, bluff wall, boulders, stumps,flooded timber,creek channel,etc,etc, the list is endless. Even after depth of fish is determined........now what side of the structure are they on? Right,left? Electronics have came a long way over the years, with the modern side and down imaging and ability to set waypoints right on your screen it has become a little easier to figure things out.

Becoming proficient with electronics will make eliminating unproductive water easier, another thing to remember is just because your marking fish on your fish finder does not mean they are bass, I myself have set up on good arches or fish symbols and found out after catching a couple that they were channel cats, white bass,saugeye,etc......Turning fish Symbols off on your fish finder is a good idea, you can learn alot more with the arches then you can the fish symbols.
Lots of good tutorials on youtube about distinguishing different types of fish by the size and shape of the arch, lots of times bass will appear like a grain of rice on the fish finder.

Lets think about this, if fish are suspended in deeper water on or near a piece of structure they may not be the most active fish to target......however that does not mean they can not be caught. They may not be in the mood to chase a moving bait, so keeping the bait right in front of them will up the odds as opposed to just blind casting an area, repeat casting to the same area banging that crankbait off that piece of structue multiple times may be what triggers the bite! Knowing how the fish are positioned on the area will determine at which angle you should approach it.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I recall back in 1997, my cousin and I fished a big tourney in late February on Shearon Harris Lake. Back then, the CBA (Carolina Bass Association) had 10 fish limits on their team tourneys. We caught 8 keepers that weighed 38 pounds, all on 3/4 oz Fat Free Shads. Trick was, we found clusters of stumps along the creek channel in 13 feet of water. We fished there all day, caught 22 bass, and our 8 keepers were good enough for third place. Banging the FF Shads off the stumps was the deal that day.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I think crank baits catch more fisherman than fish.I should know I have hundreds.I use them in the spring,suspending jerk baits,and summer square bills,nothing deeper than 10 feet.Just started trying trolling cranks this year in Lake Erie hopefully I will do good,liked spoons.I get impatient quickly on inland lakes and go to worms,frogs,spinners,drop shot ....don't give the cranks much time.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

IMO.....Deep cranking is about luck! I use my fish finder to find schools deep 10+ feet. Fan cast in every direction and hope you can get something to bite. Reel fast,slow and start and stop. Hope you find the hungry ones! I fished Barkcamp a few times and couldn't get a bite along the shoreline. Went out in 15-17' and busted them! Same at Piedmont and Clendening lakes.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Piedmont clendening and tappan are the lakes I primarily fish deep. Most the lakes up my way don't have any good deep structure


----------

